# Oh hai there, HeartGold/SoulSilver packaging.



## -Aaron (Jun 11, 2009)

HeartGold
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

SoulSilver
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 11, 2009)

*Steals SoulSilver packaging*


----------



## MygL (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh noez, it has something similar liek a PokeBall with a Pikachu displaying from it! D=


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 11, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Oh noez, it has something similar liek a PokeBall with a Pikachu displaying from it! D=


It's a Pedo-meter.
It tracks how many steps you have to walk to get away from pedophiles.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> *Steals SoulSilver packaging*


Jas0n  steals the stolen SoulSilver packaging.


----------



## rafren (Jun 11, 2009)

I want the Pokeball thing!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 11, 2009)

Saw it the other day. Cool.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 12, 2009)

COOL!


----------



## Conor (Jun 12, 2009)

Seen before somewhere, I want SoulSilver.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 12, 2009)

I want to get both when they come out in Europe.


----------



## Majora (Jun 12, 2009)

Nooooo, they want to sell it with a plastic toy again : (


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2009)

Majora said:
			
		

> Nooooo, they want to sell it with a plastic toy again : (


Why is that a bad thing? It's free!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, free Nintendo items are great!


----------



## Cathi (Jun 12, 2009)

no theyre not....


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 12, 2009)

Cathi said:
			
		

> no theyre not....


this. lol


But yeah, the game cases look great apart from being bulky.
Can't wait for these.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks cool.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2009)

There's another new thing that's been revealed...






ANY Pok


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> There's another new thing that's been revealed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orange (Jun 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> There's another new thing that's been revealed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pikachu (Jun 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/xVbvpfx15Hs

Read about the Jirachi. ALL THE REGIONS IN ONE GAME?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 12, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Read about the Jirachi. ALL THE REGIONS IN ONE GAME?


Hm..
I always liked Jirachi, steel/psychic is my kinda mix.
Anyway..

Edge of the Night Sky.
Wonder what they came up with this time?
Jirachi makes wishes, etc. Wonder if that ties into it?
Very mysterious. n__n


----------



## Rene (Jun 12, 2009)

nice packaging, but they just released platinum so it probably take another 2 to 3 years til this game gets released, won't it ..


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> nice packaging, but they just released platinum so it probably take another 2 to 3 years til this game gets released, won't it ..


It's coming out in Japan in fall. And it'll most likely be released in North America next spring.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2009)

Ima get HeartGold.  I got Gold Version 10 years ago, and I'm going to stick true to my childhood and get HeartGold.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 12, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/xVbvpfx15Hs
> 
> Read about the Jirachi. ALL THE REGIONS IN ONE GAME?


I HATE pokemon now, and I might get this game, just because it reminds me of my childhood.


Ah...

THe early days of being the BIGGEST Pokemon nerd....

And I will Get SS.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 12, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/xVbvpfx15Hs
> 
> Read about the Jirachi. ALL THE REGIONS IN ONE GAME?


I doubt Hoenn will be in it. 
And I'm liking the boxart.  <3


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, Hoenn won't be in it. Just because there are Generation III Pok


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Majora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a bad thing because it will probably jack the price up.

Would you buy Wii Play for $50 even if it didn't come with a Wii Remote?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it won't. Platinum came with a free DS case and Giratina figurine, and it still cost the standard $35.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is true/\/\

but let me get this straight you need jirachi to get to all three or two regions.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'm willing to but this. I'll try, and decide when it comes. But until then.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. There's only Johto and Kanto, just like the originals. And obtaining Jirachi is completely optional.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh ok...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What DS case?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









You didn't get it?! It came bundled (with the Giratina figurine) with Platinum at Wal-Mart.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 12, 2009)

CANNOT *censored.3.0*ING WAIT


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I pre-ordered from Best Buy. They, like most other stores, only handed out the figure.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 13, 2009)

I bet it will look a lot more dumb when it hits NA 

I don't like that case =P


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 13, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I bet it will look a lot more dumb when it hits NA


Everything does for the most part. Plus, NOA seems to be crack full of all kinds of stupid.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should've got it at Wal-Mart then. =)


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2009)

I started playing silver version again.....

Man now I cannot wait for the new one!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2009)

I think I've decided on HeartGold... Oooh, but I want that Arceus figure SO BAD!! I might end up getting both, lol.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 13, 2009)

I had a virtual pet Pikachu it died =( you had to walk to get points so I just shook it =P and you play games and buy stuff with the points!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2009)

For anyone who hasn't seen the figurines:


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

I want Both!
jk.
Only Silver


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> For anyone who hasn't seen the figurines:


LUGIA FTW!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't wanna wait til 2010  HELP


----------



## pikachu (Jun 13, 2009)

This store 10 minutes from my house gets a stock of games as soon as its released. So I'm probably gonna get the japanese version. =D


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 13, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> This store 10 minutes from my house gets a stock of games as soon as its released. So I'm probably gonna get the japanese version. =D


LUCKY !!!!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I don't wanna wait til 2010  HELP


IT IS 2010?!?!?!?!?!

OH NOEZ!

And will we have Bone Crystal?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be MindCrystal, and no. The chances of a third remake are, like, 1 in 8,192.


----------



## StbAn (Jun 14, 2009)

That pokeball thing looks awesome!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you did there.

I have run into shinys randomly, so it could happen!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 14, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the first thing I thought...

And so it might happen!


But I still would not get it...


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 14, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well if they make a gold and silver remake they might as well make a crystal remake. dont cha' think


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They didn't make WaterBlue, did they?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

KYOGRE IN HGSS??????? *buys*


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> KYOGRE IN HGSS??????? *buys*


Kyogre is only in HeartGold, so you'll want to buy that one. ;3


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But do you even realize how cheap it was to make Platinum?
They just added stuff to Diamond and Pearl.

HeartGold and SoulSilver are different since it's a whole new region plus extra features.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 14, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it is not a NEW region, but I know what you mean.


----------



## Peso (Jun 14, 2009)

This is why I didn't get Platinum.It's the same as Diamond and Pearl. :/


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> This is why I didn't get Platinum.It's the same as Diamond and Pearl. :/


WRONG!!!

[url=http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pok


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

NOEZ

Serebii said that Non-Johto Pogeymonz like Kyogre,Groudon,Rayquaza,Dialga, Giratina, Palkia can be found in these games. D;


----------



## Peso (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> NOEZ
> 
> Serebii said that Non-Johto Pogeymonz like Kyogre,Groudon,Rayquaza,Dialga, Giratina, Palkia can be found in these games. D;


Can't be too bad?

Besides, most of us won't care. Just ignore them.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THen we could have an ALL legendary tourney.


THat would be awesome.


----------



## soulstealer189 (Jun 17, 2009)

So the game will include that pokeball pedimeter thing?


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jun 17, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The plastic figurine will not jack up the price...

if anything jacks up the price, it'll be the pedometer


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 17, 2009)

please come out in spring i wanna lose weight and have fun


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks good!


----------

